

Alternative to tab browsing in OS X - novicew
http://www.finiteloops.com/weblog/?p=169
screen is a powerful shell command which lets you open multiple instances of shell in a single window.
======
scott_s
Terminal in 10.5 does have tabs, though.

------
mooism2
Using a command shell isn't browsing.

